
Show HN: The Tygris – an automated feed of thoughtful essays and narratives - cpwalker
http://www.thetygris.com/week
======
hairy_man674
The design is clean and free of clutter. Please keep it this way.

Sadly, though not your fault, the rate of cumulative quantity of garbage
output from news companies, and the general public is becoming a cesspool and
the good stuff is getting harder to find.

Herr Einstein once said, “Somebody who only reads newspapers and at best books
of contemporary authors [...] is completely dependent on the prejudices and
fashions of his times, since he never gets to see or hear anything else.”

Some really great essays and articles are not necessarily contemporary but are
random citations and footnotes on Wiikiquote and GoodReads that I found out
incidentally.

Some examples:

[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/priva...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/privacy/Privacy_brand_warr2.html)

[http://www-history.mcs.st-andrews.ac.uk/Extras/Poincare_Intu...](http://www-
history.mcs.st-andrews.ac.uk/Extras/Poincare_Intuition.html)

[http://www.bartleby.com/130/1.html](http://www.bartleby.com/130/1.html)

Some of these articles are "heavy reading" but the kind of material that HN
people might read as a bedtime story. :)

Hopefully, the premise here is to create a garbage filter for news and reading
material. We need news but curating lesser known but significant writings is
also imporant IMHO. We seriously need to apply ourselves to this problem so
good luck.

------
cpwalker
This project is motivated by my desire to tailor a news feed that finds pieces
I think are worth reading, those that prioritize storytelling and the weaving
of ideas. No day-to-day breaking news or clickbait. I thought the HN community
would find the article curation of interest.

On the technical side, I used this project to play around with scikit-learn
for machine learning and NLTK for NLP. Also, BeautifulSoup is awesome.

I'm aware this site does not conform to the ideal of progressive enhancement
-- I'm learning server-side rendering :) Please be kind.

